# How do I list my qualifications? chronological order?



## marian tipp 23 (16 Mar 2005)

This seems simply, I think I am right but have got confused.  
Am filling in an application form and it says list post secondary qualifications in 
chronological order, so I start with my earliest qualifications, is my understanding right. 
Ie I start on the form with Nat Cert, then Dip, then Degree? 

title edited by ajapale


----------



## Biggles (16 Mar 2005)

*..*

The order in which the qualifications were acquired.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Chronological.


----------



## Natchessmen (17 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

I understand your confusion.  The most usual way to present a CV is in reverse chronological order  latest to earliest.  I have 20 CV's on my desk and they *are all* like this.  But if they have specifically asked for chronological. order then start with the earliest and work forward.


----------



## marian tipp 23 (17 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Thanks a mill Natchessmen, thats exactly where my confusion came from, Would have thought the way the cv's u refer to are done makes more sense. 

Thanks to everyone for the clarification.


----------

